# We have eggs! Marble HMPKs



## MysticBettas (Jul 16, 2020)

So my last attempt failed, so I decided to try another pair I was conditioning.. and we have eggs! 











Dad:


----------



## MysticBettas (Jul 16, 2020)

10/20: The eggs!


----------

